# Central Illinois Skid Steer looking for work



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a Skid steer looking for Sub work. Will travel 75 mile radious of Decatur, Illinois 62521. 10 Years experience and insured. Post here or email and call.

Contact info below:
[email protected]
815-693-6311 Cell
815-939-1632 home

Thanks, Brian


----------



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

Still looking for Sub work.


----------



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

Bump and still looking!!!


----------

